# Galveston Wade and Drift fishing.



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

We have had some great days out there this last week chasing the spots around. Drifting has been consistent working deep structure, the key has been to bounce the plastic off the structure and this is when most strikes occur. On the wading side topwaters and fatboys are producing quality specks and slot reds on the flats. I would like to thank all of my guys that were nice enough to release the big specks, nothings wrong with keeping fish but it always feels good to see them swim away. I look forward to enjoying the rest of this cooler weather and to start checking out some springtime areas. Give me a shout to get out there 832-385-2012


----------

